# Predator 212cc Carb Jet



## Landngroove (Oct 12, 2015)

Putting a Predator 212cc in my Ariens 910018 Ariens, with an 8HP Tec. I am in Vermont, and it does get cold here, (not so much this year, so far) -0 at times. I want to replace the main jet, and found an adjustable main jet on Ebay, for the Predator, 
eBay item number:
321975078268. Has anyone used this, and what are your recommendations for cold weather for this engine.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

The adjustable jet is a good choice. They are made by a member her. Or at the very least, drill the main out to .032. I think a #77 drill bit is the correct size.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I have the adjustable jet on my 924040 and it performs well.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Would this jet work on the 208cc chonda? I havent had any lean issues in the few hrs of runtime, but modifications can happen!


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I have not run my Predator 212cc in that much cold weather, but it seems that I can just adjust the choke slightly to deal with any lean running issue. Usually during the first few minutes of operation.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

tpenfield said:


> I have not run my Predator 212cc in that much cold weather, but it seems that I can just adjust the choke slightly to deal with any lean running issue. Usually during the first few minutes of operation.


If your having to adjust the choke to address the motor hunting. Your running on the lean side. With the air cold like it is in the winter, to will make a lean condition worse. One of the machines I did last summer with a predator swap, ran great in the summer, with the jet opened up to .030. But I went and tested it a few weeks ago. And it was hunting a little at full throttle. So I had to open it up to .032, to get the jetting right. Now you probably way closer to sea level. I'm about 600ft above. So your's may not be as bad.


----------



## rhenning (Sep 19, 2013)

I have the adjustable jet kit in a 179cc Powermore and it works great. I bought the kit with the oversized jet (.055) so didn't have to do any drilling and even with that huge jet it was easy to adjust the engine to run smoothly. Roger


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

tpenfield said:


> I have not run my Predator 212cc in that much cold weather, but it seems that I can just adjust the choke slightly to deal with any lean running issue. Usually during the first few minutes of operation.


You will have issues as soon as it gets a bit colder. You don't want to run lean or with the choke on. You are better off slightly rich than slightly lean as the engine will run cooler.

Who knows what your jet is right now. Did you measure it with pins? Stock jet is .028". The Chinese have been know to make mistakes. It may be drilled oversized.

I am in MA just about at sea level and I had to open the jet to prevent hunting in mid-30 degree weather. 

My advice is get the adjustable jet or buy a new .032 jet on OMB or ebay. Either way, it is not very expensive and good insurance.


----------



## Jkubik (Jan 5, 2018)

*Jkubik*

So I started my new Predator 212 tonight for break in . I was very impressed it started right up and ran good but it was sputtering alittle . Could be the cold weather 39 deg out there tonight . Still need to run it another 1hr and half had to shut down after 1hr and a half then oil change .


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Landngroove said:


> Putting a Predator 212cc in my Ariens 910018 Ariens, with an 8HP Tec. I am in Vermont, and it does get cold here, (not so much this year, so far) -0 at times. I want to replace the main jet, and found an adjustable main jet on Ebay, for the Predator,
> eBay item number:
> 321975078268. Has anyone used this, and what are your recommendations for cold weather for this engine.


That eBay number is not valid, do you have another #?


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

JLawrence08648 said:


> That eBay number is not valid, do you have another #?


That Post is from Jan 2016


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks, I did a search and found it.


----------



## KOBO (Jul 15, 2017)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Thanks, I did a search and found it.


Can you share it here please?


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

See below.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/HF-Predato...657008&hash=item4b33b2a7ad:g:QmYAAOSwF71Z144Y


----------



## Jkubik (Jan 5, 2018)

Where can you buy a #77 drill bit from ? Harbor freight ?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Jkubik said:


> Where can you buy a #77 drill bit from ? Harbor freight ?


Yes, in a kit with others.


----------

